# laptop CD/DVD-rom drive hdparm errors HDIO_GETGEO failed

## lelik

Trying to configure correctly LG CD/DVD-rom on Compaq laptop and getting hparm errors. DMA=1 though.

```
dmesg | grep DVD
```

```
hdc: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
```

```
hdaparm -i /dev/hdc
```

```
/dev/hdc:

 Model=HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GCA-4080N, FwRev=0C35, SerialNo=K5B33S81618

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```
hdparam -tT /dev/hdc
```

```
/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   2096 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1046.47 MB/sec

 BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

 Timing buffered disk reads:   16 MB in  3.42 seconds =   4.67 MB/sec

 BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented
```

```
hdparam /dev/hdc
```

```
/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

----------

## lelik

Anybody?

----------

## lelik

Bump

----------

## lelik

^

||

----------

## bollucks

An mdma mode means you're not using the native IDE drivers for your hardware and only a crappy compatibility mode.  See the dma section in http://ck.kolivas.org/faqs/audio_hints.txt

----------

## dmartinsca

the GETGEO error is normal for CD drives. It's trying to look up the geometry of the disk (sectors,cylinders,heads,etc). A cd drive doesn't know anything about these things. I would guess that the BLKFLSBUF error is normal for cd drives as well.

----------

